# Are Obama the next leader in Communist Party ?!



## Militants (Mar 24, 2016)

If Obama is the true leader before the fourth quarter, he's a guy who will go out of his Socialism party when he departs this year as president, and walk over to the communist party in the United States. Here he is, he really chance if he is elected as the new leader of the Communist Party in the United States that he really wants or what you think of Obama if you manage to know his future-visions ? 

Think that communism is better than socialism sure really . .

2020 is Obamas next chance if he be elected directly or 2018 . .


----------



## Militants (Mar 24, 2016)

I vote on second choise . .


----------



## Militants (Mar 24, 2016)

Libertarian are anti war portion ?


----------



## Militants (Mar 24, 2016)

Outside or with Obama as communist leader in election 2020 I promise Obama truelly ....


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 24, 2016)

Militants said:


> If Obama is the true leader before the fourth quarter, he's a guy who will go out of his Socialism party when he departs this year as president, and walk over to the communist party in the United States. Here he is, he really chance if he is elected as the new leader of the Communist Party in the United States that he really wants or what you think of Obama if you manage to know his future-visions ?
> 
> Think that communism is better than socialism sure really . .
> 
> 2020 is Obamas next chance if he be elected directly or 2018 . .



LOL.....what pure idiocy.

On so many levels of deep ignorance about the United States.


----------



## Militants (Mar 25, 2016)

But I want's this maybe to Obama as communist leader.


----------



## Militants (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, what to say other member ....


----------



## Militants (Mar 26, 2016)

Marxism or Libertarian are rights or are Independent Karl Marx ideology ?


----------



## Militants (Mar 28, 2016)

Libertarian are maybe half communism or more this Anti war portion ??

Republican and Libertarian I will in 2020 election if Trump do Triumph.


----------

